# Everything Bagel Seasoning



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2019)

After recently discussing *Trader Joe's Everything Bagel Seasoning *I put together a version with less salt for my mostly green salad needs. 
I tested it on top of my lunch salad and it tasted great, so thought I'd  pass on the idea for a creation of your own.


*My Everything Bagel Seasoning*

  ¼ cup black sesame seeds
  ¼ cup. white sesame seeds
  ¼ cup crushed sliced almonds
  ¼ cup  sunflower seeds
  1 Tbsp. dried minced garlic (I used Penzey's Roasted Garlic granules) 
  2 Tbsp. dried minced onion

   2 tsp. flake salt (I used Hawaiian Sea Salt)



    Mix everything except salt in a small skillet and toast till fragrant and slightly toasted.  Transfer to a heat proof bowl and stir in salt. Let cool completely then transfer to a jar. Keep in freezer to maintain freshness.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 23, 2019)

This sounds wonderful.  I love nutty garlicky seasonings for salad toppings.  Thanks, Kay! Copied.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2019)

You're welcome Cheryl. You might want to think about the addition of some hot pepper flakes too. I left them out so SC can use it too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 23, 2019)

Sounds great Kay, I love crunchies on my salads and stuff!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 23, 2019)

I could go for a few sprinkles of that, too. 

Also, what you said about *keeping in freezer to maintain freshness* is right on, as nuts and seeds go rancid at room temp quickly. Very important tip.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2019)

On a Montreal bagel!


K-L, that looks great. I like the idea of sunflower and almond instead of just poppy seed. I'm going to mention that to a nearby bagel joint that specializes in special or "different" bagels.

I just had their jalapeno/cheddar/onion bagels, and they were fantastic.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 24, 2019)

buckytom said:


> On a Montreal bagel!
> 
> 
> K-L, that looks great. I like the idea of sunflower and almond instead of just poppy seed. I'm going to mention that to a nearby bagel joint that specializes in special or "different" bagels.
> ...


I love jalapeno bagels. I can't get jalapeno bagels at the place I used to get them.

I made some that were pretty good.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 24, 2019)

*Today I added 1/4 cup of Pepitas to the mix. *


----------



## roadfix (Jan 24, 2019)

Everything Bagel Seasoning arbitrage  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfRxdBArpVk


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2019)

You can increase your ROI if you add pepitas!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 24, 2019)

I LOVE pepitas and almost *always* have some on hand.  They're one of my fave snackies.  Great addition to your blend, Kay! 

RF...I watched the video and my attention kept drifting towards the cute little happy baby with the cranial helmet  - my grandson had to wear one of those his first year of life too, so I was kind of distracted.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 25, 2019)

No doubt, TJ's product in the store is a good buy at $2 but my reason for making my own custom blend was a more complex but lower salt version. 

This is the ingredient list for Trader Joe's version...in order of content.


SESAME SEEDS, SEA SALT FLAKES, DRIED MINCED GARLIC, DRIED MINCED ONION, BLACK SESAME SEEDS, POPPY SEEDS


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 25, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> No doubt, TJ's product in the store is a good buy at $2 but my reason for making my own custom blend was a more complex but lower salt version...


"Lower salt version" Bingo! That is one reason I started mixing my own spice blends. A lot of them start with salt as the first ingredient! And now that I've been doing this, my doctor told me that I need to start using more salt. [emoji38]


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 27, 2019)

*Here's our version of the Ultimate Sunday Morning Bagel.*


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> *Here's our version of the Ultimate Sunday Morning Bagel.*



Nom nom nom nom. 

Nice!

Are the tomatoes raw, or par-baked/roasted?

If roasted a bit, I love tomatoes topped with spice/herb blend as in an Irish breakfast.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2019)

The Roma tomatoes are raw Bucky. I don't think I'd like them cooked on this.
The layers from the bottom to the top are butter on the toasted bagel, soft cream cheese, capers, paper thin red onion, lox, tomato, s&p and the custom Everything but the Bagel topping.


----------

